# So who is getting the snow today ?



## mmcmdl (Dec 8, 2021)

Nothing here yet . Looks like Upstate NY is getting quite a bit .


----------



## savarin (Dec 8, 2021)

sling some my way, its 80% humidity 94'F at the moment.


----------



## John O (Dec 8, 2021)

snowing lightly here, won't get much


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 8, 2021)

Vermont has entered the chat...


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 8, 2021)

John O said:


> snowing lightly here, won't get much


My son from Toronto has been stuck down here since Thanksgiving . Waiting on MVA to get him back up there .


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 8, 2021)

Central Ohio has a dusting, still coming gently.


----------



## WobblyHand (Dec 8, 2021)

Allegedly 1-3" expected here.  Enough to cause all kinds of trouble, since it's the first snow of the season.  Sure there will be fools driving faster than normal to beat the snow!  Seems it takes a storm or two for folks to figure out how to drive in snow again.  Hope I stay out of their way!


----------



## John O (Dec 8, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> My son from Toronto has been stuck down here since Thanksgiving . Waiting on MVA to get him back up there .


He may as well stay for Christmas now.
Delay due to weather or Covid?


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 8, 2021)

John O said:


> He may as well stay for Christmas now.
> Delay due to weather or Covid?


Neither . He has to import his vehicle and we have to wait for the title from MVA . They don't do anything in a hurry , so he just may here until Christmas .


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 8, 2021)

Fingers crossed here in California. 




The plow is already on the truck, can't decide whether to put the chains on or tempt fate.


----------



## NCjeeper (Dec 8, 2021)

Only the slightest flurry here. You had to look really hard to see it.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## woodchucker (Dec 8, 2021)

OH BOY I CAN'T WAIT


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 8, 2021)

What is this snow thing you speak of?


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 8, 2021)

Snow has come and gone. Literally melted. I'm liking my Vermont winter so far.


----------



## addertooth (Dec 8, 2021)

*chuckles in Southern Arizonan*


----------



## vtcnc (Dec 8, 2021)

Kind of a sleeting snow earlier. Hit the pavement and fairly warm ground. Melted. Now it is flaking. Will be a fun ride home tonight as everyone pretends that their tires are making contact with pavement.


----------



## aliva (Dec 8, 2021)

Got 1.5 inches today 4cm


----------



## westerner (Dec 8, 2021)

WobblyHand said:


> Allegedly 1-3" expected here.  Enough to cause all kinds of trouble, since it's the first snow of the season.  Sure there will be fools driving faster than normal to beat the snow!  Seems it takes a storm or two for folks to figure out how to drive in snow again.  Hope I stay out of their way!


This is it, for sure. We average 100 inches a year here at 7000 ft. in Northern AZ. 
College town, and lots of flat landers and desert rats that are gonna forget everything they ever knew about driving on the slick. 
My wife will WFH on Friday


----------



## TDubs (Dec 8, 2021)

Nothing here in the West burbs of Chicago yet. Next door neighbor in my shop complex is a mechanic with a plow service on the side. Finished mounting four plows and spreaders last week. Now just waiting for some fun.


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 8, 2021)

No snow planned here this winter in mild Georgia.


----------



## cwilliamrose (Dec 9, 2021)

We don't believe in snow around here.


----------



## WobblyHand (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't believe in hurricanes or tornadoes here.  Every place has it good and bad parts.
For what it is worth, there was only an inch of snow overnight.  Not enough to even get excited about.  But, it is a little slippery, so need to drive a bit more consciously.  Snow makes it seem like it is December!


----------



## paradox_pete (Dec 9, 2021)

Just a dusting in SW Colorado this morning.  Only an inch or so predicted in town, but 1' plus expected in the mountains.  Winter storm warning in effect until tomorrow evening, and avalanche watch in effect.   We desperately need the moisture, so I'm hoping this one meets or exceeds expectations....


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 9, 2021)

No snow yet here in Puerto Rico, but supposed to be getting 2' back home in CO over the next few days. Mike


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 9, 2021)

Winter storm watch has been posted for Friday afternoon.  6 to 10 inches expected.
I would actually be looking forward to it except I sold my tractor and my new one isn't here yet


----------



## FOMOGO (Dec 9, 2021)

Up-date on CO forecast. Just checked on line, looking more like 6". Wife must be watching Fox news again. Mike


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 9, 2021)

Just a dusting last night, but the forecast is very promising. 



Think I will put the chains on the truck.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 9, 2021)

It came and melted and froze again and I slipped and fell on my axx, I love Montana.


----------



## pdentrem (Dec 9, 2021)

Changing over to 60 F and rain with 50 knots winds on Saturday. Had 3” of snow yesterday. Nothing today.
Pierre


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 9, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Winter storm watch has been posted for Friday afternoon.  6 to 10 inches expected.
> I would actually be looking forward to it except I sold my tractor and my new one isn't here yet




The 5 P's...........    Prior planning prevents poor performance.


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 9, 2021)

cwilliamrose said:


> We don't believe in snow around here.




Somewhere between you and Sarasota is my retirement home.   I need to put more time into looking for it.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 9, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> The 5 P's...........    Prior planning prevents poor performance.


Well, I did have it planned out but the other salesman sold MY tractor out from underneath me.  They know I'm not happy. We have done a lot of business with them.  They have the tractor but no one has loaders because of the lack of tubing at the factory because of these stupid  supply chain issues.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 9, 2021)

Here’s what it looks like now in front of our Michigan home.




Fortunately I’m in California

John


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 10, 2021)

7milesup said:


> Well, I did have it planned out but the other salesman sold MY tractor out from underneath me.  They know I'm not happy. We have done a lot of business with them.  They have the tractor but no one has loaders because of the lack of tubing at the factory because of these stupid  supply chain issues.




How about that......  I bought a 14' dump trailer recently,  can't get the title yet as the trailer was already sold to someone else and had their name on it.    I did not offer to return the now used trailer.


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 11, 2021)

We were at some friend's house for drinks and dessert.  Came out after 3 hours to 18" and snow up to the license plate on my Ram truck.  Had a heck of a time getting home, not so much because of traction but rather the engine compartment kept filling up with snow as I plowed along.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 14, 2021)

After two days of unfulfilled promises, it arrived with a vengeance last night. 





Broke the power stud on the plow pump, nothing but one 1/4-20 nut showing. Almost midnight and I'm out in the shop. A little lathe, a little mill and a little TIG and I had her working again.

Another 6-14 inches in the forecast for tomorrow. This is what I moved up here for.


----------



## Just for fun (Dec 14, 2021)

We got 6 or 7" yesterday here Northcentral Washington.

Tim


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 14, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> After two days of unfulfilled promises, it arrived with a vengeance last night.
> 
> 
> View attachment 388482
> ...




Just useless,  that white stuff.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 14, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Just useless,  that white stuff.


On the contrary, it's an excellent storage medium for water. It also keeps the flat-landers off the roads. Sometimes way off.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 14, 2021)

Bring it!


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 14, 2021)

I love a fresh snowfall. Everything is clean, looks great.  My dog buries his face in it, we love playing in it...  On a big one around here all the guys take out their snow mobiles and most are cool about it.


----------



## Winegrower (Dec 15, 2021)

The kitchen window view early this morning from 2600’ in the Sierra foothills.   Just another 400’ up it doubled In depth.
The Sierras are sensitive like that.


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 15, 2021)

71 here Friday! Bring it.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 16, 2021)

A little white fir tree out back of the house. 
I started putting lights on it last year.


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 16, 2021)

BEAUTIFUL


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 21, 2021)

We got snow last night, about 3", thought you might like to see an Eastern Montana sunset on the first day of winter.


----------



## Dhal22 (Dec 21, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> We got snow last night, about 3", thought you might like to see an Eastern Montana sunset on the first day of winter.



Does the sun get any higher than that during the winter?   ; )


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 22, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> Does the sun get any higher than that during the winter?   ; )


It does, I think about 45 degrees above the Southern horizon.


----------



## Inferno (Dec 23, 2021)

We're supposed to get some snowfall starting Christmas afternoon and potentially going for a week. 
Early predictions are anywhere from a half inch to 14 inches of snow. 
Yeah, the PNW is hard to predict. 

It's not very often Portland sees a week of snow conditions so I'm pretty excited. I'd like to see the 14" range.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 23, 2021)

Three inches of rain in the last 24 hours! Heavy snow forecast has been downgraded. There may be no Christmas sledding for the grandchildren.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 23, 2021)

MrWhoopee said:


> Three inches of rain in the last 24 hours!


Glad you're getting it, hope your drought is broken.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 23, 2021)

eugene13 said:


> Glad you're getting it, hope your drought is broken.


It will take MUCH more to break the drought, but we're thankful for what we get.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 24, 2021)

The White Christmas is BACK!! If it holds, we could get a couple of feet!


----------



## alloy (Dec 25, 2021)

We are getting some now. Not heavy snow, but it's sticking.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 26, 2021)

Got more today, it's really cold, and the wind is blowing, +1 feels like -11.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 27, 2021)

Light snow in the area right now , hopefully won't amount to anything . None the less , it's pretty and the first snow of the year .


----------



## John O (Dec 27, 2021)

Also light snow then freezing rain for the evening.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 27, 2021)

And I have to fill the wood rack today. Gonna be some tough sleddin'.


----------



## alloy (Dec 27, 2021)

This is what we have. Not too bad. I did hear on the news that the freeway is shut down.

The news said we are having a "weather event"   Are we even becoming politically correct when taking about the weather?  Are we going to offend mother nature somehow?

Can't they just say "we got snow" ? 

I just got an email from burger king saying  this is the perfect time for delivery.  I think I'll call and order 2 sausage, egg, and cheese biscuits and see if they delivery the $4.32 order to me.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 27, 2021)

All we have is grey skies and COLD.. will be going home today... 
Gonna miss my little grand daughter.. She's grandpa's little girl... she loves settling on me...


----------



## Ken from ontario (Dec 27, 2021)

woodchucker said:


> All we have is grey skies and COLD.. will be going home today...
> Gonna miss my little grand daughter.. She's grandpa's little girl... she loves settling on me...


I'm still waiting to have  my first grand child, hasn't happened yet but can't wait for that baby smell,  nothing compares.


----------



## woodchucker (Dec 27, 2021)

Ken from ontario said:


> I'm still waiting to have  my first grand child, hasn't happened yet but can't wait for that baby smell,  nothing compares.


And you get to enjoy them, but leave them for your kids...  Right now, I am totally enjoying this.. much more relaxing than your own kids, even when crying. I think the experience from the first go round is making it a cake walk.   My son was kinda ****** at me for being able to calm her down, now, he's starting to relax a bit.. 

So cool... I can't smell that baby smell..don't know why, I can smell everything else... Colin is cooking up some bacon right now, smells great.. he also had her pee on him last change... I thought that was great   .... first inaugural pee on daddy.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 5, 2022)

Only in Md .


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 5, 2022)

No snow around here, Selwyn, Peterborough


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 5, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> Only in Md .


Hard to be wrong.


----------



## eugene13 (Jan 5, 2022)

A skiff of new snow and really cold.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 5, 2022)

Calling for lake effect snow in the Buffalo and Watertown Ny areas. Winds gust already near 50 mph again! We are on the edge of the watch but snow bands move around and could wake up to no snow or lots of snow!
Pierre


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 5, 2022)

Woke up to this on Monday.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 7, 2022)

White death is coming down hard as we speak . Last word , 4 inches over night .


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 7, 2022)

We got 18 to 20 inches last night.   Here's the wife's car.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 7, 2022)

Where ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 7, 2022)

No doubt it'll be white tomorrow , The plows and salt trucks are in full swing and the dogs are barking at them as usual . Time to turn in , been up 23 hours now , wonder what's on the Hallmark channel ?


----------



## FOMOGO (Jan 7, 2022)

Heard we got 2ft back home in CO yesterday. Heading back the end of the month. First thing on the agenda will be to plug in the backhoe, for plowing the next day. Then getting the heat, and water back up. Mike


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 7, 2022)

We got another 2-3 inches last night.


----------



## ddickey (Jan 7, 2022)

Usually it doesn't snow when it's -26°F.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 7, 2022)

ddickey said:


> Usually it doesn't snow when it's -26°F.


seems rather balmy... is that all ya got


----------



## ddickey (Jan 7, 2022)

So far yeah. Not quite as bad as up nort don't you know.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2022)

For you up north , hold on tight !  









						Nor'easter Maps, Winter Storm Kenan Tracker: Radar, Forecast Snow, Timing | The Weather Channel
					

Here are the maps you need to track the East Coast winter storm - Articles from The Weather Channel | weather.com




					weather.com
				




They're saying Boston may get 3-5"s per hour . After all is said and done , the total could be " Ashhole deep to a tall Indian " .   Least that what's they said .


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 28, 2022)

got up at 5 and we had new snow, got up again at 7:30 and it was snowing heavy, right now, it's a little lighter.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 28, 2022)

We are getting the first band thru now .   It may be a tool time day .


----------



## John O (Jan 28, 2022)

If anyone wants to borrow my snowblower, it works fine till it sees snow then breaks down.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 28, 2022)

John O said:


> If anyone wants to borrow my snowblower, it works fine till it sees snow then breaks down.


it's a lazy boy then... kind of like my dog.
He only likes to play, and SLEEP.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jan 28, 2022)

Sell it and in the description say: in good running order,  just needs some TLC.


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 28, 2022)

Expecting some snow tomorrow.  How much, hard to say.  Storm track changes of 5-10 miles would make a big difference.  Predictions are literally all over the map.  In the last day the estimated snow falls have varied from 5 inches to 18+.  Tomorrow evening we will know for sure .  Got to put some gas in the snow blower today as it's obvious it will get a workout tomorrow!

Edit:  Just did that, and moved the blower near the kitchen door entrance.  Gassed up and ready to go.


----------



## ConValSam (Jan 28, 2022)

Few flurries in the air, but snowpocalypse predicted for tomorrow. I'll keep you posted


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 28, 2022)

My neighbor has my old 1990 Toro. Still runs great. Another guy down the street has a newish John Deere and he hates it. Hard to start!
Pierre


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 28, 2022)

I hope it misses us today.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 28, 2022)

Color me jealous, we have had nothing but sunny weather for the last month. Our Christmas blessing is almost gone. This is becoming a pattern, a good early start to winter, then nothing. Hoping for a February or March miracle.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jan 28, 2022)

John O said:


> If anyone wants to borrow my snowblower, it works fine till it sees snow then breaks down.




What's a snowblower?


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 28, 2022)

Well it didn't miss us.


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 29, 2022)

My relatives in Maine and Nova Scotia have reported some snow over night and still coming.
Pierre


----------



## WobblyHand (Jan 29, 2022)

View attachment PXL_20220129_155816283.mp4

Starting to snow in earnest.  16F, 20 mph winds.  Don't think we will get as much as the sensationalists were predicting.  Still, not a nice day for a stroll.  Lets see if the video survives posting...


----------



## ConValSam (Jan 29, 2022)

It really came down here too, and still coming...


----------



## 34_40 (Jan 29, 2022)

here in so'eastern mass we got 21 inches of snow and the winds got as high as 71 mph, 
some 80 thousand homes without power along cape cod,


----------

